# Go Netherlands!



## Hispanus

How would you say "Go Netherlands!" in Dutch within a football match context? Akin to "Allez France" in French.

Is "Ga Nederland!" acceptable?


----------



## Frank06

Hispanus said:


> Is "Ga Nederland!" acceptable?


Nah, not really . 

Dutch football supporters often wear t-shirts with "Hup Holland Hup" on it. Not sure if they also yell it...

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Hispanus

Thanks! I had read that one before.


----------



## Suehil

Yes, they yell it.


----------



## Dominiekske

Yes, "hup Holland hup" or alternatively something like "kom op Nederland" (come on Netherlands) or something 
We don't say "ga ...(country/team)" to encourage people


----------



## Timidinho

Hup Holland (hup). Yes.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hi..

I would't translate "go Holland" by "hup Holland hup" but simply by _Hup Holland_, _kom op Holland_ or _Zet 'm op Holland_.

That longer phrase "Hup Holand Hup" comes from a Dutch football song that goes:

_Hup Holland hup_
_Laat de leeuw niet in z'n hempie staan_
_Hup Holland hup_
_Trek het beestje geen pantoffels aan_
_Hup Holland hup_
_Laat je uit 't veld niet slaan_
_Want de leeuw op voetbalschoenen_
_Durft de hele wereld aan_

Brown


----------



## Dominiekske

It's not a literal translation but I think the reason we all said it is because it's the most common phrase to use. If someone said "hup Holland!" I'd be waiting for the end of the phrase.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

For me it would be a short pause between the "hup" and "Holland" making me expect another "hup". Said quickly one after the other I think "hup Holland!" is quite possible.


----------

